# Smoked My first ham



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Well, I smoked my first ham Sat.. It turned out awesome!


























This came from the BBQ Bretheren site. 
Dr. Chicken's Double Smoked Ham

Ham should be a fully cooked or partially cooked ½ shank variety or can be shoulder variety (water added can be used, as long as the water added does not exceed 23% water added product.) If it is pre-smoked with hickory, that seems to work out best. Patti/Jean or Cooks among the best, but other varieties can be used!

Update: Use a full shank ham if you want. They work wonderful and they leave less good eatin' areas exposed to the heat to dry out. I've cooked up to a 26 lbs full shank ham. Absolutely one of the best too! An uncooked ham works well too. That way you don't have to limit yourself when choosing a ham.

Glazing Sauce:

½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup maple syrup (use dark grade B real maple syrup if available)(dark grade B has more flavor than grade A)
¼ cup honey
2 Tbsp cider vinegar
1 - 2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp instant coffee granules (use a good brand because it makes a difference)
1 Tbsp dry ground mustard
2 Tbsp orange juice concentrate (a good brand provides better flavor)

Blend all ingredients in a sauce pan with a wire whip and heat slightly until everything combines into a viscous or thick looking sauce.

Cooking instructions for the oven:

Score outer skin of ham to a depth of ½ inch in a crisscross diamond pattern. This will allow the glazing sauce to penetrate below the skin, into the actual ham. Place ham (un-glazed) into a shallow roasting pan or roasting rack. If pineapple and cherries are desired on the outside, add them when you start the glazing process. Cook in oven @ 275° - 300° with a loose tent of aluminum foil over the top for 25 to 30 minutes per lb. Baste with glazing sauce the last hour of cooking time and continue to cook until the ham reaches an internal temperature of 140°. Remove from oven and allow to sit covered for 20 to 30 minutes before carving!

Cooking instructions for ceramic cooker cooking:

This can be done on a grill over indirect heat or in a water smoker or other type of cooker, again over indirect heat or "low & slow" type cooking. Do not tent over ham if done on grill, water smoker or other cooker; this would prevent smoke from penetrating the ham.

Place water soaked chunks of mesquite, hickory or pecan (we prefer the smoke of pecan over all the others) on coals 5 minutes before putting ham on cooker. This will allow the ham to obtain maximum smoke flavor during the second cook cycle. ( the first cook cycle is the cycle the processor uses.) If even more smoke flavor is desired, place ham in freezer for 1 to 1 ½ hours prior to cooking to allow outer edges of ham to start to freeze. Go easy on this procedure; you don't want the ham frozen hard!

If using a water smoker, fill water pan ¾ full with hot water and add 2 cups of orange, pineapple, or orange/pineapple mix, sweetened grapefruit or apple juice to the water. (all of them act as tenderizer as the steam penetrates the meat.) (I use a ¾ full drip pan when cooking on the Eggs, filled with a 50:50 mix of water and orange juice.)

Again, cook for 25 to 30 minutes per lb. until internal temp on the ham shows 140°. A couple of books suggest 145° and 160° respectively. Shirley O. Corriher in her book "CookWise" suggests 140°. We found this to be exactly right. After removing from the Egg, it will climb up to 145° internally. The ham will retain it moistness and the flavor will go thru out the ham this way.

Update: Pull the ham from the cooker at 135° internal. Even if it is an "uncooked" ham. Jim Minion and I have been playing around on this issue. Both of us feel 135° internal is enough to carry the ham up to 145° internal while you let it rest wrapped in foil for an hour or so. I wrap the ham in a double wrap of heavy duty foil. That seals the juices inside (relatively speaking!) and keeps the ham from starting to dry out during the resting period. The 135° internal tempperature suggestion is right in line with Shirley O. Corriher and her book "CookWise". This is one gal that has her act together! It is a great reference book for a lot of things. Start your cooking process at 225° on the dome thermometer of your ceramic cooker. Then let it gradually creep up to 250° to 260°. The 275° suggested temp. is a mit too high, in my opinion and after cooking 50 to 60 of these over the last 3 or 4 years.

Baste ham with glazing sauce every 10 to 15 minutes during the last hour of cooking time. Glazing compound will burn, so do not start glazing the ham until the internal temp of the ham reaches 120°.

NOTE: The secret to this process is plenty of smoke and the real maple syrup and granular coffee crystals in the glazing sauce. Use a cheaper cut of ham like mentioned before, and people will think you bought an expensive ham that you had to "hock" your kids for! Yuk! Yuk! (see my pun there?) The glazing sauce will give the ham a fantastic taste, smell and color!

Update: Use the "Dr. Chicken's Sweet Kiss of Death" injectable marinade recipe to take the ham up 3 or 4 notches. I can't emphasize enough how much the injectable marinade adds to the finished product. You and your family will be in 7th heaven woofing it down. I'm including it in this e-mail.

If you start glazing the ham at 120° internal, you'll only have to apply the glaze twice. Do this 30 minutes apart. That way you won't lose a lot of cooking time trying to apply it every 15 minutes. 2 applications of the glaze will do a wonderful job if you make sure you get it into the cut areas.

NOTE: Don't use a spiral cut ham the first time out. They tend to dry out too easily! If you are forced to use one, use 1 & 1/2 X the "Sweet Kiss of Death" injectable marinade I suggest. That will prevent it from drying out during the cooking process. Also, be sure you keep your cooker down to that 260° as a maximum on the dome.

Someone on another forum suggested removing all the skin before cooking. DON'T!!!!! That's the easiest way to ruin the ham by drying it out.

=================

Dr. Chicken's Sweet Kiss of Death Injectable Marinade

First off, let me give a little background into the idea behind this injectable marinade and the reasoning behind it.

Years ago, my Grandma and my Mom both cooked such delightfully good hams at Christmas time, it would make your head swim in delight. The aroma would make our house smell good for days!

Tender, sweet, moist (most of the time) and just plain scrumptious, it was a memory like all of us have. I always wanted to duplicate the recipe. But, by the time I got around to asking my Mom about it, she was nearly bed ridden and had trouble remembering yesterday much less 40 to 50 years ago. Mom passed away 2 years ago last Valentines Day in 2000. But, I've continued to search and work at that memorable cooked ham.

Five years ago, I took a challenge from my oldest brother to duplicate that recipe in an outdoor cooker. He said, "It can't be done!" Any of you that have tried my "Dr. Chicken's Double Smoked Ham" recipe knows that remark was not true then and is not true now!

But, in all honesty, even the double smoked ham recipe left something to be desired. Sometimes it left the ham tasting great, but a little too dry. I believe it was Earl or Sprinter or GFW from the BGE user's forum that suggested I use an injectable marinade in the ham, such as Cajun Injector's or Tony Chachere's Honey-Pecan-Praline marinades. Believe me, they both did a great job, but neither of them added the "punch" like I wanted. So, I have kept on trying.

Well folks, I think I have come up with what I wanted. Either recipe is a winner, but using them both on the same ham will result in by far the most fantastic tasting ham you will ever try.

Please give both recipes a try! You will love the results! I hope too, it will become a "family tradition" like my Mom's and my Grandma's was in our family.

Ingredients:

1 Cup of Good clean water (if your city or well water has an offensive taste, please use bottled water)

1 Cup of light Karo syrup (make sure it is light Karo brand syrup)

1/8 Cup of Amaretto liqueur (use the real stuff it makes a difference)

2 Tbs of Watkins brand Butter Pecan extract (this is the only Butter-Pecan extract I could find) Note: I ran out of this twice in the past few months so I substituted "Blackburn's Butter Pecan" pancake syrup. Not a bad substitution. Double the amount shown here as Butter Pecan extract.

1 Tbs of Rum extract (again, I used Watkins because of the better taste than store bought)

1 tsp of Orange extract (this compliments the orange juice concen. used in the glaze or basting sauce)(cut this in half or use 1 Tbsp of orange juice concentrate....otherwise it may overpower the entire recipe.)

1 to 2 TBS Vanilla extract (again, I used Watkins because of taste after the first run)

Directions for blending:

Into a medium size sauce pan add the water, Karo syrup and Amaretto. Stir frequently and heat very slowly to avoid scorching the sugars in the syrup.

Then, add all the remaining ingredients and continue to stir and heat slowly. When the mix looks uniform in color and smooth, remove mix from the stove and allow it to cool to almost room temperature.

Directions for use:

Wrap ham in 2 layers of plastic wrap before starting the injection process.

Using a marinade hypodermic syringe, inject at least 2 fluid ozs. Per pound of meat in a grid pattern through out the entire ham and don't be afraid to use up to 3 ounces per pound of meat.

Continue to inject the marinade into the ham until the entire amount of marinade is injected evenly into the ham.

Cook the ham as shown in the "Double Smoked Ham" recipe. Be sure to you your favorite wood for smoke flavoring.

Do not cook the ham beyond 140° internal to prevent over cooking and drying out the ham.

Enjoy!!! El Chefo Dave (aka: Dr. Chicken)


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ham!!!* 
Sounds great Hop! I am kind of a do it yourself guy, and made up the following method. I guess I should have googled the "right" way! LOL I think through the years they have lowered the temp for cooking raw pork products. I served on a jury in the early 70's when 2 guys were sueing Wiengartens for selling them pork that they got triganosis from. At that time the accepted temp was 180 deg internal. Since then, triganosis has been virtually eleminated from domestic pork, thus lower temps. I will try your method tho!! Thanks

I love good smoked ham...but the ones' from the store aren't smoked enough. I take an uncooked picnic, put it in a foil lined pan, 1/4 cup of water, filet off the skin , tent it with alum foil..but still allow smoke to get to it, and smoke for 3 hrs. at 220 deg. Then, put it in the oven to finish up to 160 deg internal temp. When putting it in the oven, cross hatch it, add cloves in squares, pour on some maple syrup, sprinkle a little ground cloves, leave on the tent, fairly tight, and let her go at about 275 deg. for another hour or so. Remove foil tent if not how you like it, in last 30 min...and add more maple syrup.

PS....for some great smoked "chewies", scrape off most of fat on the inside of the skin with a regular table knife, lay the skin on your smoke rack and let it smoke along with the ham...might want to finish it up with a little more direct heat if not done enough for you. Lay skin fat side down to discourge "curling" as it smokes. I like mine still kinda soft.

The smoked bone and ham chunks add a whole new dimension to a big ole pot of beans!! LOL

Enjoy!
Later
R3F


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I've never smoked a hind Quater like that, that looks great. We may have to try that in the future.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful looking ham, good job.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mam that is an awesome looking hunk of pig you did there Hop! Rum extract??? Can you substitute roofies??? LOL


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mam that is an awesome looking hunk of pig you did there Hop! Rum extract??? Can you substitute roofies??? LOL


 LOL I didn't use the sweet kiss of death. I just smoked mine with pecan to 120 and then glazed for a couple times till done. Oh and I basted it every 30 minutes with apple juice.
--Hop


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Forgot to ask, was the ham cured before you smoked it?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I picked it up at HEB and it said ready to cook. It wasn't a cured ham but, partially cooked.
--Hop


----------

